# Problem with chin strap.Choking.



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Seems I can not get my chin strap comfortable. This is my first bike helmet and nothing I do seems to make it comfortable around my neck. I am using a fox flux helmet and everywhere buy my neck it is comfortable. Any suggestions? I had to take my helmet off after 5 min because I could not get enough air and commenced vomiting. My larynx is pretty predominate and anything rubbing on it is irritating.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Try to shift the strap forward on your chin. You can do this by adjusting the straps that feed through the buckles right below your ear lobes.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

mbell is right... you should be able to shift the "triangle" of straps below your ears to move the chin strap forward.

One thing to note: LOTS (most people in general, but not most people on a board like this...) of people wear their helmets so loosely as to make them useless. Doesn't sound like you're doing that (which is really good!) but I mention it to say that it's really worth spending the time to tune your helmet to a good fit. Don't give in and just loosen it. A helmet should be TIGHT around your chin!

Strap that puppy on and wear it around the house. Make an adjustment. Wear it some more. Get it fully fitted in the comfort of home. Don't wait until you're on the bike and tempted to just loosen it. 

Once you dial it in, you won't really ever need to adjust it again (at least I never really need to adjust mine!)

I say all this because you mentioned it was your first helmet...


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Yes my first helmet. Always rode without one. I will play around with it more.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

